# brook trout swimbait



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

finished this this morning, 8", slow sinking. taking it with me this weekend to my sons and going to try to get a video of it in action if the weather cooperates. will post the video if it works out.http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/jrhopkins_photos/IMG_0285.jpg


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking good, beautiful work as always. An added bonus if it doesn't swim you can always have it for lunch.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Very nice work, You sure do have skill. What size bait is that? I would like to get one to have in the shop just for fun. Would look great hanging next to the fly rods S


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The salmon are going to kill that. Very nice work


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

As usual, your work is awesome...definitely has a WOW factor! How much weight did you have to add to get a slow sinking action and how is it distributed, if you don't mind divulging?


----------

